# HELLHOUND! Major score at a garage sale...:)



## Teflon Billy (Jul 21, 2004)

Last weekend I bought a pristine *Villains and Vigilantes* boxed set (Including seven (!) modules) for .....

2 BUCKS CANADIAN

Woot For me!

You're the only other fan I know of here


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 21, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Last weekend I bought a pristine *Villains and Vigilantes* boxed set (Including seven (!) modules) for .....
> 
> 2 BUCKS CANADIAN
> 
> ...




Man, I don't care what game it's for that ROCKS. I love collecting old game stuff and that is just amazing. Are they in decent shape?


----------



## jgbrowning (Jul 21, 2004)

That's a dream find, TB. It's been 20ish years since I looked at V&V, but i'd have bought that one in a second.

joe b.


----------



## HellHound (Jul 21, 2004)

Sooooeet.

I hate Garage Sales with a passion. Then Denise dragged me out ot the "Community Garage Sale" one day in Ottawa's West End when we lived there (right after Gelfling #2 was born). Almost really had to drag me.

Well, wouldn't you know it - the first house we get to has the Avalon Hill DUNE game for $1. And Star Fleet Battles with a few expansion sets for $2. King Maker for $2. And a few other book-case games that I grabbed for good measure, all for $1 or $2.

I love garage sales and thrift shops now. 

Now... SEVEN modules. That is awesome. I only owned six in my hey-day of V&V gaming (when I used to run the game 3 days a week in High School).


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jul 22, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Wow... SEVEN modules. That is awesome. I only owned six in my hey-day of V&V gaming (when I used to run the game 3 days a week in High School).





Search for the Sensei
Enter the Dragon's Claw: Honor
From the Deeps of Space
Most wanted
The Island of Doctor Apocalypse
Battle Above The Earth
FORCE
There's a Crisis at Crusader Citadel

So 8 Items including Most Wanted. 9 Including the Core Book.


----------



## HellHound (Jul 22, 2004)

Alright.

So we are playing "From the Deeps of Space" which features an alien invasion plot. Now, I made the mistake of accidentally letting a player see the cover of the module.

So, as we run through all the other build-up material for the game (including a whole sub-plot I threw in involving the return of a minor villain they had once defeated), this one player keeps saying "I look up to the sky". He does this for three hours of game time. 

- Our heroes are investigating the damage to the bank
- while the Great Zot looks to the sky
- Our heroes track down the villain
- while the Great Zot looks to the sky
- Our heroes battle and defeat the villain
- while the Great Zot looks to the sky
- Finally, the alien fleet arrives overhead, moving perfectly silently
- while the Great Zot looks to the sky
- The alien ships start landing in town
- while the Great Zot STILL looks to the sky

Turns out, the Great Zot is blind and sees by echolocation... with a range of about 200 feet.


----------



## Psion (Jul 22, 2004)

Well, I wasn't exactly a fan of V&V, but I knew its value. I used the "encounter/plot development" tables from it in many supers games to follow.

And apparently so did Steve Kenson, since he included them in M&M; he apparently copied the tables into his notes and forgot where he got them from. I had to chortle when I heard that, since I copied those same tables into my handwritten supers notes as well. I just never forgot where they came from...


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jul 22, 2004)

Psion said:
			
		

> Well, I wasn't exactly a fan of V&V, but I knew its value...




I was certainly a fan V&V provided the first real "campaign" we had ever played. Our D&D had been a coneced series of modules, but little or no interaction with the outside world.


----------

